

Cool new Perl feature: postfix dereferencing - sillymoos
http://perltricks.com/article/68/2014/2/13/Cool-new-Perl-feature-postfix-dereferencing

======
zimpenfish
I'm unconvinced - it makes code reading more difficult by moving the "this is
what you're dealing with" sigil to the far end, away from your current focus.
In his examples, it's not terrible but imagine this:

    
    
        push @fish, $monkey->{flange}->{trim}->{flaps}->@*;
    

Instead of immediately knowing you're pushing a list of items by seeing this:

    
    
        push @fish, @{ $monkey ...
    

You have to read the entire line to figure it out. Bleh.

~~~
clscott
That's exactly my argument against it, it's less skimmable

